# HGH protocol? 5-2, 6-1 or ED?



## Azog

I was reading another board, and I stumbled across a thread about GH protocols. Nearly every member on that board deemed protocols like the 5 day on 2 day off completely pointless. They claim the only benefit is the cost saving nature of running GH this way.
I have heard over here on SI though that this can be necessary to prevent your body building tolerance/antibodies? Lets hear the arguements!


----------



## gymrat827

its a tough thing to aruge.  One could get better results one vs. the other.


----------



## grind4it

Honestly, as crazy as this is going to sound I think it depends on you goal. If you are after fat lose, you will probobly be better off going 7 days a week at low doses. If you looking for new muscle I think it's better to go high on workout days and nonworkOut days you would take off.

Here's why I think this. The short life of GH. If you are trying to burn fat you are always trying to burn fat. If you are trying to build muscle you need the high IGF1 levels to make this happen. So if you are working out following a 5 day split (M-F) protocol what's the point of doing 8iu Saturday day and Sunday? 

Just for the record I have nothing to back this up with and I am not presenting this as fact. This is my opinion. Please keep the flaming to a minimum.

The fact is no one has done long term control group studies of the effect of GH in bodybuilding. If some has this information........for the love of God post it. 
The vast of majority of the things you read on the boards are either options presented as fact, people regergitating shit they have heard in the gym or net and people trying to cross market sell thier products.

With that said enjoy your GH run. Personally I love that shit


----------



## cranium85

i personally do a 5 on 2 off, but i never go two days in a row without GH. i take like thursday sunday off. However, a lot of experinced bros over here have told me its good to stiwtch it up so that your body doesnt get use to it. They say quote ' u want to keep your body guessing'. So some will go 5 on 2 off, then go 6 on 1 off, then 7 straight, then 4 on with three days off ect ect. you get the point. However, u want to keep a somewhat ruitne, but just switch it up every so often

And yes it makes it ewasier on the wallet of course but their is also the reason stated above.


----------



## Azog

Good info bros. Anyone else have experiences or theories? POB, I know you ran like 10iu rips at one point, whats your take on all this?


----------



## 63Vette

I take 5iu GH ed/365. I use it for all of the aspects of GH; Improved skin, improved sleep, cartilage building, fat burning, faster recovery, muscle building (which frankly I don't see with my routines). Mrs. Vette also takes 2iu ed/365. 

Unless and until someone can tell us the benefit in taking days off from GH every five days or so we will continue to use ed/365 to achieve maximum benefits. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Patriot1405

63vette, you see no muscle gain at 5ius a day for a year with no days off?? What's the amount needed for muscle gain then?


----------



## Braw16

I personally run gh 6-1 at 3ius a day low dose. Ive been doing it for 2 months and I'm starting to really see some results in fat lose and just how I feel. When I researched the protocol on how to run gh it seemed to me it came down how much money you want to spend and what sides you get. You save money running it every other day and if you get bad sides then you need to change how often you do it. There are so many opinions out there again it going to depend on what your goals are how you feel and the money you want to spend. This is just what I have gathered from researching and I am by no means an expert but what I'm doing is working for me.


----------



## 63Vette

Patriot1405 said:


> 63vette, you see no muscle gain at 5ius a day for a year with no days off?? What's the amount needed for muscle gain then?



I am certain it is different for everyone; however, for the last year I have kept my body fat % very low and been in a total recomp. I have moved from 245 to 195-200 and gone from 12% bf to 9.6% bf. I use moderate weights and high reps. In defense of the GH I will say it is doing everything it is supposed to do including preventing muscle wasting during calorie deficits. I think anyone in a bulk who tries can certainly benefit from 5iu ed as far as bulk/muscle growth. My diet and routines are driving my changes and the GH is simply a tool. In the spirit of full disclosure though I cannot fairly say that I am growing because of GH. It simply wouldn't be honest. 

Don't let my lack of added muscle deter you from trying GH. I feel certain that should I decide to bulk and go back to the mid 200s I could get there quickly and with good quality mass because of the help of the GH.

I hope this answers your question,
Respect,
Vette

Oh, and also, I know plenty of guys who run 10iu a day for the sixth months prior to contest and in final prep have seen them go as high as 30iu. I don't advise it and don't do it but some sponsored competitors shoot up to 10iu 3 or 4 times a day in the final weeks... not really uncommon, yet, IMO totally unnecessary.


----------



## pirovoliko

Clearly daily dosages vary depending on your goals (fat loss, general well being, muscle mass).  But I agree that protocols consisting of 1 or 2 days off provide no benefit other than a cost savings.  There is no scientific evidence pointing otherwise.  Generally if you want to see the benefits of HGH, youre going to have to pay for it.


----------



## Patriot1405

Thanks for the reply Vette, I'm 48 been on rips now at 4ius a day for almost three months. Definitely see some fat loss attributes. Was just curious if going up to 5-6ius a day would bring some muscle growth as well.


----------



## Azog

Thanks for the help everyone! Now, what is everyones opinion on when it should be dosed? CFM was saying earlier that he would do 1/2 daily dose fasted in the morning and 1/2 pwo. I saw some discussion of this in another thread, but am hoping to hear more opinions...

Also, if I were to use gh solely for the anti-aging benefits and help staying lean, would 2-3iu of rips do me justice?


----------



## SAD

Azog said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! Now, what is everyones opinion on when it should be dosed? CFM was saying earlier that he would do 1/2 daily dose fasted in the morning and 1/2 pwo. I saw some discussion of this in another thread, but am hoping to hear more opinions...
> 
> Also, if I were to use gh solely for the anti-aging benefits and help staying lean, would 2-3iu of rips do me justice?



First off, YES, 2-3iu per day ED would absolutely sustain your goals of anti-aging and staying lean.

Secondly, I have run the crazy high doses before, and in my experience, it wasn't worth the cost/hand and foot swelling/carpal tunnel syndrome/bloat/extreme lethargy.  I did pack on a couple of quality pounds, but I spent $1500 in two months doing it.  I was running 10iu hyges on my days off, and anywhere from 18iu up to 30iu on training days.  From here on out, it will be 5iu min and 10iu max ED year round.

Lastly, GH is a great addition to a cycle, and it is a great standalone for staying lean and preserving muscle.  But it cannot replace hard work, testosterone, and most importantly, DIET.


----------



## NbleSavage

Great add, SAD. I'm right in this same aggregate: not looking for the GH to pack on pounds of muscle but rather for the anti-aging / sleep improvement and fat loss properties. 

2-3 IUs per day will be my targeted range then.

Cheers!


----------



## serratus

GH protocol of the pros I know is 10 to 20 IU a day, ed, in three shots on  working days, in two shots on days off (but same total each day).


----------



## NbleSavage

Chillinlow said:


> Did you ever jump on the band wagon?



Not of late. Too many fakes flooding the market right now.


----------



## Chaos501

Ok so what I’m gathering from this is... 4iu a day 365 with do all that GH is supposed to do and dependent on your diet and training you may or may not gain the muscle mass? Now let’s say we run it with a rather moderate to aggressive AAS cycle... for Instance 700 test 400 tren E 400 deca and 500 EQ... or would you adjust those numbers? Not trying to hi-jack the thread. 

Great thread BTW


----------

